# Happy Birthday Justean



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend, a mentor, an ear to talk to. Thank you.

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well this is a lovely surprise . thankyou so much from the bottom of my heart. 

i promise you have brought tears to my eyes. 

yes you dont have to say it - i dont look 36 

thankyou


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

You brighten up the boards no end... 

Talking about tears... My van went through it's MOT yesterday with no work needed. I was so shocked, and pleased (was expecting a huge bill) I nearly shed (a manly) tear


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep happy birthday our friend ont he other side of the pond :smthumbup:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well its not until the 13 dec. drac got in early. 
but thanks everyone.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> You brighten up the boards no end...
> 
> Talking about tears... My van went through it's MOT yesterday with no work needed. I was so shocked, and pleased (was expecting a huge bill) I nearly shed (a manly) tear


:lol: 

Yeah, :birthday: Justean !!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean Drac was premature? 

Happy early B-Day Justean. How did you get so wise in just 36 years?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

amplexor said:


> you mean drac was premature? :d
> 
> so was mommy22 - thanks to you too.
> 
> Happy early b-day justean. How did you get so wise in just 36 years?


just had lots of experiences or did lots of experimenting ( both the same thing)


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

justean said:


> just had lots of experiences or did lots of experimenting ( both the same thing)



“Experience is the name every one gives to their mistakes.”


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> “Experience is the name every one gives to their mistakes.”


thats totally correct- just thought experience was a posher word for mistakes:lol:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy (early) Birthday, Justean! Wise women were born on 12/13...(same day as my mom's!)


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

As long as we learn from them it's all good, right?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> As long as we learn from them it's all good, right?


well if i have another 50 yrs on this planet. 
then ive got a bit more time to learn from them.
my experiences that is.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

justean said:


> well if i have another 50 yrs on this planet.
> then ive got a bit more time to learn from them.
> my experiences that is.


You seem like you have a good head on your shoulders already. :smthumbup:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

swedish said:


> Happy (early) Birthday, Justean! Wise women were born on 12/13...(same day as my mom's!)


:iagree:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> You seem like you have a good head on your shoulders already. :smthumbup:


well im sure i have more highs and lows to come in life.
but the joy of being a sagittarian :-

the glass isnt half empty, its half full.
and when it is empty , then you refill it. 
if you cant afford to refill it, make up a sob story and blink your eye lids a couple of times .
i can do this to my children and i get a cup of tea free of charge with a hug.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

hey! happy birthday (early) kid!!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy (early) BD, Justean! I hope it's everything you want (and then some)!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Happy (early) BD, Justean! I hope it's everything you want (and then some)!


ah you get what your given and appreciate what you have.


----------

